

From Pitch to Lawsuit in Five Days - traviso
http://taxisurfer.com/blog/2011/04/from-pitch-to-lawsuit-in-five-days/

======
pedalpete
This is probably just an attempt at on their part to see if they can get a
competitor to just go away.

If you're successful, this won't be the last.

